
Facebook Deepfake Detection Challenge - thekhatribharat
https://deepfakedetectionchallenge.ai/
======
floatingatoll
Facebook does not commit to releasing any logic or algorithms determined to be
competent from this challenge to the general public. This severely limits the
value of this research to anyone other than Facebook. We are dependent on
individual submitters finding it in the public interest to do so, which as
Facebook does not, implies that many others will not either.

> Q: What rights do the participants of the challenge have to the tech they
> create for the challenge? > A: They will retain full rights to their models
> trained on the training dataset.

